# New Architecture & Design Topic



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Long over due but finally here. I've also moved the CAD and Drafting forum under this one.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Alright !


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's some stuff to get the real deals postin'...remember, I'm a carpenter

http://www.craftsmencarpentry.com/3d_design.htm


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

J F said:


> Here's some stuff to get the real deals postin'...remember, I'm a carpenter
> 
> http://www.craftsmencarpentry.com/3d_design.htm


J - never checked out your website before.

Nice work and nice site.

:thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Gracias...the site is brand new.

c. 1999 http://customcarpentryatlanta.com/

c. 2003 http://premierbasements.com/


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Great move,,,,*

thanks Nathan -:clap::thumbup::thumbsup: Awesome.
Brian


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Adding your finished work to www.houzz.com*

If you do not have a profile on www.houzz.com it's a great place to meet local designers and architects.

Set up an account.

There sight like CT ranks high in the local search engines.

I get more work from this site but have meet more designers here in Vancouver on houzz.com

Take a look.


JW


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> If you do not have a profile on www.houzz.com it's a great place to meet local designers and architects.
> 
> Set up an account.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the Site info, Nice place, I have Uploaded some Pictures to the Site and I will pass this site info to my Customers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miero (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning houzz.com, this is a very interesting website and I'm already thinking to build a portfolio there.

thanks again


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

......:blink: please.....elaborate.....:blink:



B,


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

EmeraldTaylor said:


> I suppose not all free-form architecture deserves to be called "natural" (and what's natural to architecture isn't necessarily what's natural to biology or botany) --but architects and students are currently fond of the term "blob" to describe some of what we're seeing these days. . .


.....wuuuut?


----------

